# 25-strong Stag Party, and a first-time smoker



## PaulLiverpool (Jul 17, 2018)

Hi folks, 

I am currently working on my very first UDS. I was initially planning on making an oil barrel BBQ but on the day I am cooking for these 25 guys I will be out with them all day jumping down gorges and caving.

So, I decided on a UDS as I can leave this to its own devices for the day while I'm not there (right?) Plan is to prep the meat the night before, set the smoker off around 9am, put the meat in for 10am and then take it out again 9 hours or so later.

With that in mind, plus the fact that I haven't used a UDS before, I need to choose a cut or two that are very forgiving. I was thinking pork shoulder. Any thoughts on any of this would be very welcome.

Thanks.


----------



## hardcookin (Jul 17, 2018)

My opinion is, It is not good leavening a smoker unattended that you never smoked on before. A lot could go wrong...
I would suggest doing some Butts a couple days before hand, and then reheat the day of your event.


----------



## oldsmokerdude (Jul 17, 2018)

Unfortunately, an UDS is not a "put the meat in and forget it for the day" type of cooker. The fire and temp will need to be monitored and adjusted throughout the day. Meat (even of the same cut) cook at different rates so the temp of the meat will need to be monitored to know when to pull it. You _may_ end up with something that tastes good, but you also _may_ end up with something that makes your diners ill if the proper temps have not been maintained.

Let us know what you end up doing and how it turns out. Gorge jumping and caving sound like fun.


----------



## zwiller (Jul 17, 2018)

hardcookin said:


> My opinion is, It is not good leavening a smoker unattended that you never smoked on before. A lot could go wrong...
> I would suggest doing some Butts a couple days before hand, and then reheat the day of your event.



+1


----------



## KrisUpInSmoke (Jul 17, 2018)

I agree with the other guys. I wouldn't try it either. You could come back to something that's not done cooking.... with 25 hangry guys... staring at you...o_O... Make ahead and reheat seems a better way to go. 

You can reheat slab ribs in the oven uncovered on a tray at 350℉ for about 20 minutes (15-25 minutes depending on your oven. I feel the meat in the middle with my finger to see if it's hot. I suppose a thermometer would be the better option...:rolleyes:). About 10 minutes if they're already cut, but prefer reheating by the slab.


----------

